# Angelfish



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

heres a few images of my new baby Wild-Cross Philippine Blue Silver Angelfish. They definitely have some maturing to do with their colors, but for only being dime to nickle size im impressed so far. This is my first time trying to shoot my fish in general so hopefully i can get better at capturing the true colors that the human eye sees vs what the camera captures. 

Would love to see some more photos of angelfish!


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Your pics aren't displaying for me. But I'd love to see them! 

Here's my guy.

Edit: stupid sideways pic. This site has a lot of glitches.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

thats odd


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

They aren't showing for me either.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

JonA said:


> They aren't showing for me either.


looks like this site doesnt like the google profile linked images for some odd reason. That explains why people weren't seeing my images on my other posts LOL. using Imgur.com instead so hopefully that allows me upload them. ****that fixed it****


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

treyLcham said:


> looks like this site doesnt like the google profile linked images for some odd reason. That explains why people weren't seeing my images on my other posts LOL. using Imgur.com instead so hopefully that allows me upload them. ****that fixed it****


It did! 

Nice photos. They are so tiny! I'm used to looking at my bruiser, which is also a wild/blue cross. But he's only a 1/4 wild.


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

What camera are you using?


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

JonA said:


> What camera are you using?


I was using a canon EOS 60D with a macro lens on manual. Still trying to get my settings right as the picture still isnt quite showing identical to what the fish look like, but it is getting really close now. Im having trouble getting the glistening of greens and blues on their backs to show up properly, but for the most part you can see it in the photo.


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

That top picture is crazy sharp. The contrast between the green and silver kind of messes with my eyes.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

thanks, yea thats my favorite of the bunch as well. Ill post more that i took today tomorrow when i get a chance.


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice pictures! 
I no longer have my sweet angels. *sniff*


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

viwwo said:


> Nice pictures!
> I no longer have my sweet angels. *sniff*
> 
> View attachment 773801


Thanks! Love the angle on that shot. I tried some like that but they are just too small and it doesn't come out the way i would like.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@treyLcham

Those are very nice, especially for your 1st attempt. Which macro are u using, 60, 100. Did you use off-camera flash?

Just a note in general, the sideways pictures are usually the result of using a cell phone camera.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> @treyLcham
> 
> Those are very nice, especially for your 1st attempt. Which macro are u using, 60, 100. Did you use off-camera flash?
> 
> ...


----------



## dbl_dbl17 (Feb 4, 2012)

Attached a pic of my paired Blues. Mine are captive bred and didn't show the potential yours do at that size, so you should be excited!


----------

